# comportamenti strani

## lordalbert

Ciao. Stasera ho notato comportamenti strani da parte del sistema... :/

E' partito tutto dall'aggiornamento a gnome 2.20

ed ho un problema di compilazione di gcalctoo. In etc/portage/package.keywords ho "=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.20.2 ~x86"

ma se faccio 

```

# emerge -pv gcalctool

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.9.14  USE="-debug" 0 kB 

```

Non dovrebbe installare quella di versione... allora boh, faccio un po' di prove, eh...

```

morgan matteo # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords |grep gcalctool

=dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.12.0me-2.20.0 ~x8686~x86

morgan matteo # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords                

morgan matteo # 

```

La riga mostrata dal grep non esiste in quel file. Ha unito più righe?! 

E se uso cat, non mostra nulla.... anche se il file è pieno..

Non c'è qualcosa di strano?

----------

## Peach

magari è colpa del nuovo terminale di gnome... provato da tty?

----------

## lordalbert

sto continuando ad usare Terminal di xfce. Cmq ora ho provato e succede anche con tty

----------

## Onip

prova ad aprire il file con vim ( o emacs, dipende da cosa hai installato ) e controlla che non ci siano caratteri 'strani' in giro per il file.

----------

## lordalbert

E' come se non leggesse più package.keywords

Adesso se faccio un aggiornamento del sistema, tenta di downgradare i vari pacchetti masked che ho inserito in package.keywords

@onip: ora provo..

----------

## lordalbert

E', in effetti il file è messo un po' male...

```

net-p2p/deluge^Mdev-python/notify-python^M=app-pda/gnome-pilot-2.0.15^Mxfce-extra/xfmedia^Mmedia-tv/v4l-dvb-hg^Mapp-mobilephone/galicesms^Mapp-emulation/wine^Mmedia-sound/listen^Mdev-python/gst-python^Mapp-cdr/serpentine^Mmedia-sound/listen^Mgnome-extra/evolution-data-server^Mx11-apps/compiz-settings^Mx11-plugins/compiz-extra^Mx11-wm/compiz^Mkde-misc/kbfx^M^M# ---^M# BEGIN: gnome-base/gnome-2.20.0^M# ---^M=gnome-base/gnome-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gconf-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gconf-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gnome-applets-2.20.0 ~x86^M=dev-libs/glib-2.14.2 ~x86^M=dev-libs/glib-2.14.1 ~x86^M=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.1 ~x86^M=x11-libs/gtk+-2.12.0-r2 ~x86^M=x11-libs/pango-1.18.2 ~x86^M=x11-libs/pango-1.18.3 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gconf-editor-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gnome-keyring-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/deskbar-applet-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/control-center-2.20.0.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/control-center-2.20.1 ~x86^M=dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.30 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libgnome-2.20.1.1 ~x86^M=net-analyzer/gnome-nettool-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/orbit-2.14.9 ~x86^M=gnome-base/orbit-2.14.10 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libgnomeui-2.20.1.1 ~x86^M=media-video/totem-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/nautilus-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/zenity-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gucharmap-1.10.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gdm-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gdm-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libglade-2.6.2 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gnome2-user-docs-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.20.0-r1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/bug-buddy-2.20.1 ~x86^M=www-client/epiphany-2.20.1 ~x86^M=www-client/epiphany-2.20.0 ~x86^M=x11-libs/libwnck-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/librsvg-2.18.2 ~x86^M=net-misc/vino-2.20.0 ~x86^M=net-misc/vino-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libbonobo-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/evolution-webcal-2.12.0 ~x86^M=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.20.1 ~x86^M=media-sound/sound-juicer-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.20.0.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gnome-system-monitor-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libgtop-2.20.0 ~x86^M=app-editors/gedit-2.20.2 ~x86^M=dev-python/pygtksourceview-2.0.0 ~x86^M=x11-libs/gtksourceview-2.0.1 ~x86^M=dev-libs/libpcre-7.4 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libgnomecanvas-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gail-1.20.1 ~x86^M=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.20.0 ~x86^M=x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/yelp-2.20.0 ~x86^M=app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.12.0 ~x86^M=app-text/rarian-0.6.0 ~x86^M=mail-client/evolution-2.12.1 ~x86^M=mail-client/evolution-2.12.0 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.16.0 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gtkhtml-3.16.1 ~x86^M=media-gfx/eog-2.20.1 ~x86^M=media-gfx/eog-2.20.0 ~x86^M=x11-themes/gnome-icon-theme-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.20.0.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gnome-keyring-manager-2.20.0 ~x86^M=app-arch/file-roller-2.20.0 ~x86^M=app-arch/file-roller-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gnome-screensaver-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libgnomeprintui-2.18.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gnome-utils-2.20.0.1 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager-2.20.0 ~x86^M=app-admin/pessulus-2.16.3 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.20.1 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libbonoboui-2.20.0 ~x86^M=dev-libs/atk-1.20.0 ~x86^M=x11-terms/gnome-terminal-2.18.2 ~x86^M=gnome-base/gnome-session-2.20.1 ~x86^M=app-text/evince-2.20.1 ~x86^M=app-text/evince-2.20.0 ~x86^M=app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6.1 ~x86^M=app-text/poppler-bindings-0.6 ~x86^M=app-text/poppler-0.6.1 ~x86^M=x11-wm/metacity-2.20.0 ~x86^M=dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.22 ~x86^M=x11-libs/vte-0.16.9 ~x86^M=gnome-base/eel-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.20.2 ~x86^M=gnome-extra/gcalctool-5.20.0 ~x86^M=x11-themes/gnome-backgrounds-2.20.0 ~x86^M=gnome-base/libgnomeprint-2.18.2 ~x86^M=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.12.2 ~x86^M=x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.12.1 ~x86^M# ---^M# END: gnome-base/gnome-2.20.0^M# ---^M^M=dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.12.0^M

```

boh, chissà come mai... con nano non c'erano sti problemi...

----------

